# Out and about!!!



## nonapaulness (May 22, 2007)

We have just had about an hour and a half with out new rats, Pookie and Flower, they loved it and I am sure it means they are gettingt to know us a bit more...only had them 1 week and 2 days.....CUTE!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Congratulations! That's really good going


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Nice job!!! looks like they are havin fun lol*


----------



## nonapaulness (May 22, 2007)

Trust me they were having loads of fun!!

They both stayed on our shoulders for ages, even managed to walk around the flat with them, they are such amazing pets, so clever....Just as i was going to bed last night they were having the biggest wrestling match and making a right racket running around the cage....!!


----------

